
What special training do engineers working on mission-critical software receive? - AlexDenisov
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/41185003/what-kind-of-special-training-do-engineers-working-on-mission-critical-software
======
kchauhan
Why not ask this question here?

~~~
De_Delph
I think that's exactly what's happening here ;)

